# MTD/Yard Machine Choke knob not turning all the way



## RogerG

So maybe a simple question answer. Brand new snow blower, first time using it and noticed that the choke knob couldn't turned all the way in the run position. The knob start pointed in the 6 o'clock direction, and only turns to the 7 o'clock direction. Without being able to turn the knob to the run position (9oclock) it won't start. Anyone ever run into this problem?


----------



## micah68kj

:white^_^arial^_^0^_I know nothing aboiut the new stuff. Sorry I can't help you. 
Someone will be along soon though.


----------



## nwcove

Any chance the 6 position is run, and 3 would be start? A pic would be of value.


----------



## RogerG

Some picture, you can see how the knob barely moves between the two positions.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum RogerG

That looks like the engine on my Troy where it's a real pain to take the plastic off to get to the carb.
It looks like something in the linkage is hung up.
For all the trouble to get that cover off I would suggest taking it back and let the dealer work on it.
On mine you have to remove the chute to get a bolt blocked by it and you'll have to take the electric start switch off as it hides the bolt holding the end of the plastic. It's all one wrap around piece.


----------



## RogerG

Yeah, I've been thinking about getting the dealer to look after it, especially where its only 2 weeks old. Starting to wish I just bought a new carb for the old snow blower haha


----------



## ctdave

the small machine I picked up for free 2 years had the same prob. it looks like the pic you posted. on mine it was the knob was just placed (positioned) on wrong. I pulled it off turned It slightly and pushed it back on. now it turns correctly...... pull the knob off, turn the choke all the way in one (either) direction (if you can),and then align the knob to where it should be pointing, and push it back on.. may not be your prob but simple fix if that's it. as it was with mine..........ps ..if you pull the knob and cant turn the choke the full swing at least you will know if it binding or the knob is wrong.


----------

